# Mushroom ID



## sportsman94 (Nov 11, 2016)

Is this a lions mane mushroom? I've never eaten wild mushrooms before but I'm 99% sure that that's what this is. Can anyone confirm? 


Thanks for the help


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 13, 2016)

It looks different from the type of lion's mane I'm familiar with. Does look like some type of Hericium.


----------



## StateOfBaker (Nov 13, 2016)

Looks like it from here, good sized one too, bout a four pounder. Also looks like you'll want to check that tree again in the coming weeks.


----------



## sportsman94 (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys. I picked it already and after doing some more research gave it a shot. It was very good and I'm not convulsing on the ground yet. Ive seen these on this property before but didn't know they were edible. Any idea for putting them up? I ate my fill off of this one then cooked the rest and froze the leftovers based on recommendations online. Any other advice would be appreciated


----------



## GLS (Nov 16, 2016)

Dehydration is an option for some.  I prefer to cook mine in a mix of olive oil and butter and vacuum bag freeze in meal-sized portions.  I only harvest chanterelles which have a long growing season from June through October in my neck of the woods.   Mushrooms are like zucchini; there can be too few or too many.   Being able to preserve the "too many" is a bonus. Gil


----------



## StateOfBaker (Nov 16, 2016)

GLS said:


> I prefer to cook mine in a mix of olive oil and butter and vacuum bag freeze in meal-sized portions.


This.
Lion's Mane seems a little too mushy and has kind of weird stringy flesh that I don't think would dehydrate well. GLS's method here is a no-fail solution.


----------

